

New Google Plus design: I dislike it - dendory
http://dendory.net/blog.php?id=4f866335

======
davidngo
As a designer, I'm a bit confused by this criticism. The reason why I hate
Facebook so much, is that because every single space is jam-packed with text
and content. Negative space is important to give some visual space to breathe.
I like the new design and google+ in general because it feels simple, clean,
etc. Do you complain about google's search engine page being too simple as
well? Maybe it's just subjective, but I like the empty space.

~~~
dendory
It's not empty space, it's wasted space. Google Plus was brought out as a site
to share our stuff, and see what others shared. Now, that's 25% of the real
estate. The rest is an invitation to other Google products like Search, Mail
and Chat, an incentive to use hangouts, a list of trending topics, a list of
unknown people just in case we happen to k ow them, an incentive to invite
others to join Google Plus...

------
Shank
+Remus Morosanu posted on + that Facebook wastes lots of space too. In fact,
lots of websites are wasting tons of space that content could go in, but only
get away with it because the content is center aligned.

[https://plus.google.com/u/0/111674016668995132288/posts/fTDU...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/111674016668995132288/posts/fTDUBP66Y8x)

Screenshot: [https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-XXjI-
OOfgBA/T4XRa9n14DI/A...](https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-XXjI-
OOfgBA/T4XRa9n14DI/AAAAAAAAA7Q/Ye5vpAA17X8/s1451/Capture.JPG)

~~~
dendory
Ya but if a site wastes space by putting ads for their own stuff, we expect
it. If Facebook or Google do it, on sites they expect us to share our stuff
on, that's not the same thing.

------
xpose2000
I agree that it's wasted space, and that is something they could fix, but it
seems like it happens all the time nowadays. It is more obvious once you
scroll down a bit on Google+. But overall their design is cool and it feels
more like an app than a website.

You can also create your own custom stylesheet to fix the whitespace now.

For Chrome Users:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/oiaejidbmkiecgbjei...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/oiaejidbmkiecgbjeifoejpgmdaleoha)

For Firefox: <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/stylish/> (I
think?)

------
jazzdan
I appreciate how the new design makes a lot of Google+ features first class
citizens. Chat, Circles and hangouts can be easily seen and accessed in this
new design which makes for a more enjoyable social experience for me as I
browse.

~~~
Shank
I've got to agree. The fact that games and pages are sort of put on the back
burner (but can be changed by user preference) really shows that Google cares
about nailing the core experience. They've done a great job so far of keeping
the stream one of the most pure places for information on the internet, as far
as pollution goes. They didn't take the Facebook route of pushing the games
section front and center.

Note that + doesn't have ads either.

------
mtts
Vic Gondutra said they've reserved the white space for an upcoming feature.

~~~
oregu
Ads.

~~~
mdwrigh2
He specifically said it wasn't ads.

